# Why is my new betta so lethargic?



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

I just got my new betta home yesterday and he seemed to adapt quickly to his tank, swimming around and exploring his new quarters.

This morning, I find him floating around listlessly -- seems to totally lack energy. He looks healthy, no signs of disease and he's floating normally. But he's clearly not OK...

I suspect the heater isn't keeping the water warm enough. It's supposed to maintain 78F, but my thermometer shows more like 72F. I know that's a bit colder than it should be, but it doesn't sound terrible. Could this be the problem?

I have a 3G Picotope tank with a filter. My water parameters are normal (Ammonia 0, Nitrites 0, Nitrates 12.5 or so). I use dechlorinator, so that couldn't be it. The heater's a Maineland 10W, supposedly good for upto 3G tanks....

Any ideas? I'm really worried about the little guy.

GB


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Well, the temp does need to go up. If the heater ia adjustable, then turn it way up. If it's not, you might have to get a 25 watt and set it on low.


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

*Temperature*

Thanks, Fishman. I will replace the heater today. It isn't adjustable. But do you think that would bve the cause of the problem or should I look elsewhere? He's hardly moving....


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

It's probably the source of the problem, but if the water temp doesn't help, I would put him in QT tank with an epsom salt bath.


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

*Temperature*

Thanks, Fishman!

I replaced the heater with an adjustable 25W model set to 79F. Tested the water again and found a faint trace of ammonia (less than 0.25PPM) I guess in such a small tank, adding 1 fish and 2 shrimp started a mini-cycle.

So I did a 50% water change using slightly warm water. Thermometer is now reading 80F..

Betta looks slightly better, but still far from normal...If this doesn't work, I'll try Epsom salts. How long should I give it before I try that?

GB


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

*It's over*

He died this evening. I can't imagine what caused the dramatic change from a lively fish yesterday to a dying one today...

Maybe just the stress of moving and coming to a new environment?

GB


----------



## Crazykat (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss gbose.  They are kept so badly at the pet store that I think it really does a number on their immune systems. To me it sounds like you were doing everything right. You probably just got a very ill fish and the stress of moving to a new place, no matter how nice, was the last straw. Nothing you could have done.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.... don't give up.....

Question...how did you acclimate him to the new tank? maybe we can figure out what happen so we can help you be successful with your new Betta...that you have to get.....


----------



## The Fighter (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry for ur loss but just remember death is not the end but a whole new beggining


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

*Thanks, All!*

All,

I appreciate your sympathy -- thanks!

OFL, I floated his bag in the new tank for almost 45 minutes, adding water from the tank to his bag after 15 minutes and then every 5-10 minutes. Thought this would work.

Crazykat, I think you're right -- but I'm puzzled. He looked and acted so healthy....

Fishman -- appreciate your advice and help!

GB


----------

